# The Future Of Jack Stands



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Well as soon as I seen this I thought perfect for me , what do you think?

http://speedsociety.com/the-future-of-jack-stands-new-design-is-a-possible-life-saver/


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

That looks like a great piece of kit Derek :thumb: I could do with a set of these, I was never confident of using the traditional jack stands.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Soul boy 68 said:


> That looks like a great piece of kit Derek :thumb: I could do with a set of these, I was never confident of using the traditional jack stands.


I just worried when was on chuckies on drive and not on Jack point with this I can use my jack pads I make from hockey pucks for our cars , I will be getting a set of these as soon as available, knowing my luck they are usually only sold in US


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Derekh929 said:


> I just worried when was on chuckies on drive and not on Jack point with this I can use my jack pads I make from hockey pucks for our cars , I will be getting a set of these as soon as available, knowing my luck they are usually only sold in US


Let's hope there will be a UK distributor at some point.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Seems there is other patents pending

https://www.google.co.uk/search?rlz...10k1j0i10k1.pMhrK5s14nI#imgrc=gypidq0cfekwqM:

Seems 1 of the stands in $130 so to expensive in uk for them to take off IMHO


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Derekh929 said:


> Seems there is other patents pending
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/search?rlz...10k1j0i10k1.pMhrK5s14nI#imgrc=gypidq0cfekwqM:
> 
> Seems 1 of the stands in $130 so to expensive in uk for them to take off IMHO


That works out at nearly £100 each :doublesho


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Soul boy 68 said:


> That works out at nearly £100 each :doublesho


Yes at that price I'm out would need to be £109 a pair max for me, also the top part needs to be thinner to get under lower cars or its limited to low entry jack


----------



## baxlin (Oct 8, 2007)

TBH, although some will say safety is worth any price, which I concede it is, I'm not sure this isn't a case of creating a product then creating a market, and I agree with the low height comment.

I don't like to jack a car up by the jacking points, unless it's just to change a wheel, when I don't have my trolley jack or axle stands with me anyway, and I don't get under the car then either.

I use ramps wherever possible, but if I have to jack the car up, I site the jack elsewhere, such as under a suspension part, which leaves the jacking points free for the axle stands, so I think I'll save my 200 quid.


Edit: looking at the vid again, it seem you still have to lower the jack to settle the car on the stand, a criticism in the text of the usual method? An improvement of the design would be to have ratchets in the stand's posts, so the stand would find its own level. 

So turning their comments around (with tongue firmly in cheek), this would save faffing about with the height adjustment with your hands part way under a car on a potentially unsafe jack......


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

What about a slightly less engineered solution. 




If it works, it works. 

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Are there many cars that don't have suitable points to position axle stands as well as the generic cill jacking point? 

Although I can see it's merits it takes hardly any time to place an axle stand under a suitable structural part of the suspension mount. I know some for short peroids will leave the car sitting on the jack but this overtime does lead to failure of your jacks hydraulics.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Yellow Dave said:


> Are there many cars that don't have suitable points to position axle stands as well as the generic cill jacking point?
> 
> Although I can see it's merits it takes hardly any time to place an axle stand under a suitable structural part of the suspension mount. I know some for short peroids will leave the car sitting on the jack but this overtime does lead to failure of your jacks hydraulics.


I have found a lot of newer cars have plastic covers all over the place making it more difficult, also not everyone is maybe clued up enough to get the best point under suspension brackets etc and I find some would be fine on flat concrete garage but i'm not sure and would use the points if on other surfaces


----------



## Cy-Zuki (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi Cooks - just seen this and am halfway through making a set of four.

Geoff


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Cy-Zuki said:


> Hi Cooks - just seen this and am halfway through making a set of four.
> 
> Geoff


Cheers Geoff. Would you mind sharing a few pics?

Thanks bud.

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Cookies said:


> Cheers Geoff. Would you mind sharing a few pics?
> 
> Thanks bud.
> 
> ...


+1 for pics:thumb:


----------



## Cy-Zuki (Feb 9, 2015)

Will do, guys, give me a couple of days as we have guests staying .. so I have to behave myself:thumb:

Oh btw, what are people using to host images these days as I have not put up an image for yonks?

Geoff


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I just use Tapatalk on my phone, but some of the guys use imgur. 

Slightly off topic, but does anyone know if you can use Google photos to hot link?

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Cookies said:


> I just use Tapatalk on my phone, but some of the guys use imgur.
> 
> Slightly off topic, but does anyone know if you can use Google photos to hot link?
> 
> ...


I wondered that as well Cooks but i couldn't find a way when I tried to do it. Someone else may know differently though I did search and found responses saying Google photos doesn't support embedding meaning it won't upload to a forum.


----------



## Cy-Zuki (Feb 9, 2015)

OK first installment of the jack Stand build - I am going to try linking from my Dropbox so fingers crossed if it fails, I will try something else.

CUTTING LIST - to make one jack stand (all measurements in inches sorry world!)
x1 6x2x12
x4 4x2x6
1 Rubber hockey puck.
1 scissor jack
Plus additional blocks 4x2x6 or 4x4x6 depending on the height you need to jack your own vehicle.

So I had to decide whether to cut a V in the puck and decide our cars do not require this although both out jacks have the same section used in the Youtube video above.

In the first photo you see I have stuck the puck to the main board but have not as yet, screwed the blocks together








In the second photo, you see my first problem, the jack is a tad too tall for the blocks. I can eaither use a router to creat a channel for the jack on the underside of the main board - but this will weaken it so I think I have some 20mm - oops! 3/4 board that I will add to the underside of the blocks. Need to buy some screws before progressing.


----------



## Crafty (Aug 4, 2007)

The one in the first post needs a fitting that has a cup, like a conventional jack, then you could use a BMW "hockey puck", as it is I'm not sure it could be used for BMWs.

You may have to drive low cars on to wood to get enough clearance to get the jack and the bar of the stand underneath, depending on how low your jack is.


----------



## Cy-Zuki (Feb 9, 2015)

I agree Crafty atm it fits my cars but when I add that extra bit may come in too tall.
TBH if I could weld I would be making a copy of the nice featured at the start of the thread as they will be more compact for storage I think.
Geoff


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Great stuff Geoff. Could you use a router and create a shallow recess to set the pucks into? 

Just a thought bud. 

Cooks


----------



## Cy-Zuki (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi Cooks,
Yes I could ......if I had one! :thumb:

Personally, I think I have the clearance to get away with it. The other option is to slice the puck in half horizontally - which should provide enough cushioning and halve the number of pucks needed.

I am off to buy screws this afternoon and may just get more work done over the weekend - visitors permitting.

Geoff


----------



## Cy-Zuki (Feb 9, 2015)

OK guests are out on their own today so I have had a few minutes to play!

Next photos are on my (dirty) Yeti. Not sure, but it may have longer suspension travel than a "real" car :lol: but it is all I have here ATM.

So - blocks are screwed together and the car jacked up (below)


The image does not show it clearly, but the wheel is fully off the ground ready for removal if I choose.

Image below shows the car at approx same height with blocks added. These have not yet been cut properly to size or screwed together. I plan to test this on my wife's car for sizes but will try and source pieces of 4x4 to make a more solid base.



Next step is to make 4 of these and I will post a pick of all wheels off car at same time but it will probably be a couple of weeks before I can get to that.


----------

